# Grub  / Raid 10 / Error 17 & 21 auf HP DL 160 G5

## imediaOne

Hallo @ll,

habe ein riesen Problem mit meinem HP Server.

Und zwar habe ich einen Raid Verbund gebaut auf Raid 10 Basis mit 4 SATA Festplatten.

Im Raid Bios habe ich Raid 10 gewählt, alle 4 Festplatten ins Array gestellt, in Gentoo dann die Boot Patitionen als RAID 1 und den rest als Raid 10.

Jedoch bekomme ich zwar den Grub installiert auf allen Platten, jedoch kann er nicht das System Booten.

Entweder bekomme ich einen Fehler 17 oder Fehler 21, habe auch schon im Internet einiges gefunden und ausprobiert, jedoch ohne erfolg.

Hat einer eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte ?

Ein paar Details:

```
livecd ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]

md3 : active raid10 sda3[0] sdd3[3] sdc3[2] sdb3[1]

      972141184 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]

md1 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdd1[3] sdc1[2] sdb1[1]

      208704 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]

```

```
livecd ~ # mdadm -D /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sun Jul 17 10:00:35 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 208704 (203.85 MiB 213.71 MB)

  Used Dev Size : 208704 (203.85 MiB 213.71 MB)

   Raid Devices : 4

  Total Devices : 4

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Sun Jul 17 15:37:50 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 4

Working Devices : 4

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 425adfc8:015e7ad4:023d183c:8352bb58

         Events : 0.18

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

       1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

       2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

       3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

```

```
livecd ~ # mdadm -D /dev/md3

/dev/md3:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sun Jul 17 10:00:49 2011

     Raid Level : raid10

     Array Size : 972141184 (927.11 GiB 995.47 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 486070592 (463.55 GiB 497.74 GB)

   Raid Devices : 4

  Total Devices : 4

Preferred Minor : 3

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Sun Jul 17 15:37:50 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 4

Working Devices : 4

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

         Layout : near=2

     Chunk Size : 64K

           UUID : 01bfa797:c3a7bc65:0af9989a:be77f981

         Events : 0.18

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        3        0      active sync   /dev/sda3

       1       8       19        1      active sync   /dev/sdb3

       2       8       35        2      active sync   /dev/sdc3

       3       8       51        3      active sync   /dev/sdd3

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> 5.  Grub Error 17
> 
> Situation
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 5.1: GRUB Ausgabe
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml

menu.lst richtig?

RAID Treiber im Kernel?

Dateisystem Treiber im Kernel?

----------

## imediaOne

Hallo @ll,

es hat sich bereits erledigt !

Es lag am Raid System und Grub der kein RAID 10 lesen kann!

 :Smile: 

Danke

CLOSE

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *imediaOne wrote:*   

> Hallo @ll,
> 
> es hat sich bereits erledigt !
> 
> Es lag am Raid System und Grub der kein RAID 10 lesen kann!
> ...

 

He? Du sagtest doch /boot liegt auf RAID 1 oO

----------

## imediaOne

Ja aber habe festgestellt das der HP Server DL160 G5 Raid 10 natürlich als 1 Platte ausgibt !

Und der Grub kommt damit nicht klar !

Warum auch immer... Er konnte nie die Boot Partition erkennen, er startet zwar aber stage not found.

----------

